# Dekalb Co, GA App. 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I do not know anything more than this about this dog. I just received this email about him. I have written and ask for any info they can give me. Sounds like a very sad story:

I am writing this because I got such a fantastic response to a similar 
previous post. 

If anyone knows of anyone who would be interested in rescuing a German 
shepherd, please let me know. Evidently, the dog has been very 
mistreated for a long period of time, yet shows no signs of 
aggression. DeKalb County Animal Control is trying to find someone who 
is interested in adopting or fostering the dog before taking it from 
its owners. If no one steps up, he will be euthanized immediately upon 
acquisition. Anyone who is interested, please contact me privately at 
<[email protected] com>.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

This is the response I just got. So very sad!!!!!!!!!!

See details below as described by Dekalb County resident, Roxanne Ivey. The German Shepherd dog living chained next door to her house in Stone Mountain has been abused and neglected for years. Dekalb Animal Cruelty Task Force says the dog needs to be rehomed, but if they take him, they will just euthanize him. They've asked Roxanne to find a home or rescue group to take him. 

PLEASE CROSS POST WIDELY TO HELP ROXANNE FIND A SAFE PLACE FOR "GEORGIO" TO GO!!

Roxanne is copied. Her email address is: [email protected]


ROXANNE'S SECOND EMAIL:

Here is what I know:

Name of Dog: Georgio
Breed: German Shepard 
Address: 4646 Cedar Keys Lane; Stone Mountain, GA 30083
Socialization: Friendly during encounters with neighbors (when he would get loose) and with the Animal Cruelty officer but has had little human interaction due to neglect 
Age & Weight: Uncertain. But he is an adult, and according to another neighbor, Georgio's owner has had him for four years, during which period multiple complaints were made by neighbors (before I even moved here). 
Photo: Unavailable. I can't get one without trespassing into the owner's yard. 

Details of abuse reported to and investigated by Animal Cruelty Task Force include Georgio being punched, burned with a cigarette, starved, left in the heat without water, in the rain without shelter, and usually chained 24/7. Though the Animal Cruelty Task Force officer could find no physical evidence of this abuse (because it wasn't recent enough), she does not doubt the need to have the dog placed elsewhere. The owner was not hostile towards the officer, but didn't indicate a desire to give up the dog either. That is of little if any consequence at this point, however, because the officer has the power to take Georgio and is willing to do so as soon as a better home is secured!

Rather than fielding calls from "unknowns" about the issue, the officer has asked that I call her with appropriate name(s) and contact information once a home is found. So thank you so much again for sharing this info. with your network! 

Roxanne Ivey
4634 Cedar Keys Lane
Stone Mountain, GA 30083
[email protected]
770.355.4607
ROXANNE'S FIRST EMAIL:
Dear Ms. Brenowitz,

There is an abused and neglected dog in my neighborhood who is in 
desperate need of a new home. After contacting the Dekalb County Animal 
Cruelty Task Force, who has investigated the case, I have been assured 
that they do see the need for replacement. If they take the dog, 
however, I have been told he will be brought to the county shelter and 
then euthanized, which neither the officer nor I want to see happen. So 
I have been advised that if I can find a new home for Georgio, the Task 
Force will pick him up and secure that placement. 

I am contacting every rescue agency in the metro Atlanta area in hope of 
finding help. My contact information is listed below, and I look 
forward to hearing from you whenever you have the opportunity to respond.

Thank You!
Roxanne Ivey
4634 Cedar Keys Lane
Stone Mountain, GA 30083
[email protected]
770.355.4607


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Someone please bump this poor boy..please!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

I got an email from Roxanne this morning, Dog is still in danger...bump this poor boy!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

I just emailed Roxanne and have offered a temporary spot for this boy. Of course transport will need to be arranged but obviously this poor dog needs to be out of the situation now. I will post when I know something more and of course would appreciate any ideas anyone has about helping him.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Let me know what kind of transport is needed! I will do all I can to help!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

We can also help transport, if need be. Andrew can during the week, and we both can over the weekends. (This weekend is out....we won't be in town...unless the dog needs to go east).


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

I have a transporter coming from Warner Robbin to NC probably this week and then to Maine from there. She has to go by this location anyway and I am sure can find a way to drop him off to whereever he is going in NC? Or where?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

GREAT! You have transport and an offer of TEMPORARY kenneling - who has a plan?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Since you seem to be talking to me (YOU) I thought I was quite clear - I am offering to let the dog ride along for free. If Eadavis will kennel and make a plan for some rescue to do something - power to her.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

so sorry, a matter of semantics I guess, should have said "There is transport and an offer of TEMPORARY Kenneling - who has a plan?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

I think Molly M was just saying it is great news that what is needed is being offered. Now a plan is needed. Which a plan is what is needed now..right.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

That is okay - that is all I was offereing - I have no room for him and I did not think that I was being asked for that nor that I offered that. I personally agree that long term kenneling is not the life a dog needs (especially not a formerly abused dog) and if someone has not evaled him somehow to see potential not actual behavior then there needs to be a overarching solution. I do not have the ability to be involved in that part - but I do have a transport I have paid for which is dedicated to one dog for me - so there is room.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Any update?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

I have not heard anything from anyone. I am thinking this dog is still in a bad place!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

I just received this email from someone. What is needed is just a plan and a permanent place for this boy to go. I can supply you with contact info of this person if the dog gets a place to go:
How are you? I received the email about the German Shepherd that needs help. I would like to help, but I have no more room for pets. I can sponsor the dog or help with money or food or blankets. Please let me know how I can help. I am also forwarding the info to people I know. 
Bump this poor boy!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Any pictures of him?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

No pics or eval's can be done because he is still on the owners property...and what I'm hearing is the owner is refusing to relinquish him.......


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Still in danger...bump for this guy


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

I know this maybe has been done, but has he been reported to the police?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

I am not sure. If I am reading things I have read right..when they impound the dog they will press charges. I would hope this would happen.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

I will be travelling through the area this Friday, 13th. I do not mind stopping by to see if I can take some photos of the dog. Surely there is some place from either the street or Roxanne's yard where the dog can be seen. It is legal to take photos if the dog is in plain view as long as I would not be trespassing in someone's yard ... so if either Roxanne or a neighbor wouldn't mind me stepping in their yard briefly to take photos then I can do that. Correct me if I'm wrong and there is some weird GA law about photographing things in plain view.

I have a zoom lens that ranges 75 to 300mm so I'm pretty sure I can get photos... even if I have to climb a tree or bring a ladder with me.

If this would be helpful and can be arranged, please let me know. I will also be passing back through the area and back to Knoxville on Tuesday, 17th and wouldn't mind to help transport him.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Shannon-thanks for offering but this is an extremely tenuous situation at best and Roxanne has gotten very ill over the last 2 days. I have been asked to keep the details of this private as I am sure you all understand but I will post more when I can do so safely.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Understand. Good luck with everything!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Promise I will let you know something as soon as it is possible and I really appreciate your offer for help Shannon-and everyone else as well.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Good luck and don't give up!!! Keep us posted.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*



> Originally Posted By: myamomNo pics or eval's can be done because he is still on the owners property...and what I'm hearing is the owner is refusing to relinquish him.......


If the dog is in danger, you need to call AC and Police and they CAN and WILL take the dog if they deem necessary. Until that's done, all the plans for temp fostering, etc are moot.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

I just received this email:
Dear Everyone,

I am a friend of Roxanne Ivey's, writing to you on her behalf because she is far too ill to communicate. As of this afternoon, we have received three offers to take in Georgio. The animal cruelty officer involved with the case has been contacted, so we expect to have Georgio in his new home very shortly.

Please notify everyone on your lists of this update since Roxanne will not be able to directly return the countless e-mails and voice messages she has received. The response has been overwhelming, and I'm sure Roxanne would want me to thank you all for your efforts.

Let all of us keep our fingers and paws crossed this all goes as planned for this boy!!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Prayers too for Roxanne who was able to keep this ball in the air!!!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Unfortunately...there are glitches....that's all I can say.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Are you saying it might not work for him?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

any news


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

any updates on this boy?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Anyone know anything yet?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

Has there been any news on this boy??


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

I have been wondering the same Danni!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

anything?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Reekalb Co, GA 4 yo Male, Georgi _ Abuse Case*

There must be something by now???


----------

